# Outlook showing unread messages



## manki (Feb 2, 2008)

Outlook inbox keep showing that there are unread messages, but when I click on it it I dont see any messages. What could be the cause and how can i fix this problem.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Make sure you don't have messages filtered to only show read messages. Depending on the version it should be under VIEW>ARRANGE BY>CURRENT VIEW>CUSTOMIZE CURRENT VIEW and see if there are any filters being used.


----------

